
NASA 'Re-Masters' Classic 'Pale Blue Dot' Image of Earth - mellosouls
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-51491471
======
mellosouls
Feature on NASA's own website:

[https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/pale-blue-dot-
revisited](https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/pale-blue-dot-revisited)

 _Look again at that dot. That 's here. That's home. That's us. On it everyone
you love, everyone you know, everyone you ever heard of, every human being who
ever was, lived out their lives. The aggregate of our joy and suffering,
thousands of confident religions, ideologies, and economic doctrines, every
hunter and forager, every hero and coward, every creator and destroyer of
civilization, every king and peasant, every young couple in love, every mother
and father, hopeful child, inventor and explorer, every teacher of morals,
every corrupt politician, every "superstar," every "supreme leader," every
saint and sinner in the history of our species lived there--on a mote of dust
suspended in a sunbeam._

\- Carl Sagan

